# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Downhiller, Dirtbiker im Raum Perg in OÖ

## entropie

Suche radikale Biker für Dirtsessions und downhillraces. Hätte sogar die Möglichkeit im Wald von meinem Onkel einen Northshoretrail aufzubauen. 
Bin in Arbing im Bezirk Perg im Mühlviertel zuhause.
see you

ride the trail

----------

